# Best NFL kicker of all time?



## Focus (Sep 10, 2006)

After watching a pretty sweet game between the Colts and the Giants, one of the sportscasters said something interesting.
"And Vinetieri, one of the most clutch kickers of all time,"

Correct me if I'm wrong - Vinetieri is the best NFL kicker of all time. No other kicker has even had the chance to kick the gamebreaking field goal attempts that he has. Capping two Superbowl games, both vital final minute kicks - to numerous game winning kicks. Pressure is non-existant to that man, and if not, it only helps him. I can't remember the last time he missed an important kick. When the team really needs it, he gets it.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

I wouldnt say the greatest kicker, but he may be the most clutch kicker of all time. But then again thats debatable as well.


----------



## Focus (Sep 10, 2006)

Who is better? There are a lot of standout kickers in the NFL, but none come close to Vinetieri.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Jeff Wilkins. He is pretty damn good.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

Focus said:


> After watching a pretty sweet game between the Colts and the Giants, one of the sportscasters said something interesting.
> "And Vinetieri, one of the most clutch kickers of all time,"
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong - Vinetieri is the best NFL kicker of all time. No other kicker has even had the chance to kick the gamebreaking field goal attempts that he has. Capping two Superbowl games, both vital final minute kicks - to numerous game winning kicks. Pressure is non-existant to that man, and if not, it only helps him. I can't remember the last time he missed an important kick. When the team really needs it, he gets it.


 
I very happy the Colts got him! We have have lost Mike VanIcanthitwhenitcountsevenagainstthejets who according to stats is the greatest the game has ever seen, but he chokes bad... We actually have someone who can kickoff now as well! He's Mr. Clutch...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2006)

Jason Elam


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 10, 2006)

Jason Hanson has been great for a long time.  But, the Lions never put him in any clutch situations, so It's hard to compare.  I think Vinitieri is the best.  Certainly hasn't failed often.  And made some great kicks in really crappy weather conditions.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

Did you guys know Mike Vanderjet tried to commit suicide after he missed that kick in the playoffs last year?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 10, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Did you guys know Mike Vanderjet tried to commit suicide after he missed that kick in the playoffs last year?



You sure that wasn't Peyton Manning trying to commit murder?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> You sure that wasn't Peyton Manning trying to commit murder?


 
 
No, he tried to hang himself. He wasn't successful because he couldn't kick the chair from under him...


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 10, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> No, he tried to hang himself. He wasn't successful because he couldn't kick the chair from under him...


 

I thought he tried to shoot himself, but he was wide right.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I thought he tried to shoot himself, but he was wide right.


 
 Good one dude.


----------



## the nut (Sep 11, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> Jason Elam


----------



## Focus (Sep 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I thought he tried to shoot himself, but he was wide right.



Oh shit, hahahha


----------



## Focus (Sep 14, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Mark Moseley was the last great straight away kicker.  Jan Stenerud would be my choice for best overall. BTW, he is currently the only pure placekicker in the Pro Football Hall of Fame.



Vinetieri would kick him, the other guy, and you, in the nuts

hahah


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark Moseley was the last great straight away kicker.  Jan Stenerud would be my choice for best overall. BTW, he is currently the only pure placekicker in the Pro Football Hall of Fame.

Saying Vinetieri is the greatest kicker is like saying Brady is the greatest QB of all time.  Both certainly have a case, but only time will tell.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2006)

Focus said:


> Vinetieri would kick him, the other guy, and you, in the nuts
> 
> hahah


Real mature dickhead.  You don't even know who I am talking about, do you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2006)

I always thought of Vinetieri as Mr Clutch, and in my mind the 'greatest' needs to have consistency also.  I did some research and see that his current lifetime pct is 82% which pretty much blows aways the 66% lifetime of Stenerud, but he did play 20 years.  Vinetieri has played 10.  Wonder if he will do as well the next 10 years.


----------



## Focus (Sep 14, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Real mature dickhead.  You don't even know who I am talking about, do you?



It was a joke guy, try to focus in on the "hahah" at the end... I was attempting to play a pun on the "kick" word, as we are discussing kickers.


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

Focus said:


> It was a joke guy, try to focus in on the "hahah" at the end... I was attempting to play a pun on the "kick" word, as we are discussing kickers.



I caught it, however thats what the big stir at IM has been lately. People poking fun, cussing, and trying to give others crap about simply nothing. Thats why we have new infratcions.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 14, 2006)

ben graham ,,for the jets,,,,,comes from the australian rules football league and played for my team geelong


----------



## Soda (Oct 4, 2006)

Gary Anderson.  No one else comes close.

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/nfl/bestrecords.html

Anderson is #1 on both the all-time NFL scoring list and the single season scoring list (1998 Vikings). After several attempts at retiring, he's finally gone fly fishing full time.  He also managed a perfect season: 94 opportunities to score, 94 conversions.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 4, 2006)

Robbie Gould.


----------



## aggiefan (Sep 19, 2011)

*best kicker?*

The best kicker of all time is ben Agajanian. He is the grandfather who taught the world how to kick, He was the first specialist in football, He was in all four leagues and he played on 17 teams in 22 years. 
 He even played on 3 different teams in 3 different leagues all in the same city.
can you name them?
 the techniques he created are still used today, and when he retired, he had kicking camps and chose 200 of the best kickersover a 20 year peroid and hooked them up with free college scholarships. He made kicking what it is today. Im surprised you didnt know.


----------



## cook (Sep 20, 2011)

aggiefan said:


> The best kicker of all time is ben Agajanian. He is the grandfather who taught the world how to kick, He was the first specialist in football, He was in all four leagues and he played on 17 teams in 22 years.
> He even played on 3 different teams in 3 different leagues all in the same city.
> can you name them?
> the techniques he created are still used today, and when he retired, he had kicking camps and chose 200 of the best kickersover a 20 year peroid and hooked them up with free college scholarships. He made kicking what it is today. Im surprised you didnt know.


 While Mr. Agajanian was a noted kicking teacher he was a very average kicker himself.I`m surprised you didn`t know.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 20, 2011)

David Akers.


----------



## cschaaf (Sep 20, 2011)

morton anderson... id still rather have him than most kickers


----------



## aggiefan (Sep 23, 2011)

*best kicjers*

Ahhhhh but i did know about his stats.... who are you comparing him to that they were average? Blanda? well his stats include playing 2 positions, or maybe Groza? Now he was a great kicker, Todays kicker is no comparision, Ben invented a specialized position, so he was the first for 10 years his stats reflect one position, He played in mud, no hash marks, goal post moved 3 times, there was no astro domes, no astro turf.
So if his stats arent that great by compasision to todays standards ... your right ! Now what other kicker did as much as he did for kicking? What player before him can you compare him to today or yesterday that has comtributed more for kicking overall? Im trying to get Ben in Hall of Fame.. he is 92 years old and I take care of him, I get to listen to the stories, He thinks Stenurod (spelled wrong) is or was the best. and Paul Brown was the kicking coach of the century because he used Groza as a defensive weapon, Ben says no other coach then or since has really done that. So Help me out with Ben. The other kicker isnt 92 with his last wish being, to get into the NFL Hall of Fame. Thanks- Suzi : o ) PS I didnt know shit about the history of football 4 months ago.  Ben deserves to be in there. I have the most amazing letters 30 years worth from George Halas to Ben, all the coaches worshiped Ben for what he did for kicking. you wouldnt believe these letters... amazing stuff.


----------



## gamma (Sep 23, 2011)

With a kicker its al about the clutch kicks , he with the most game winners is the man ... But if we decided like we do  with everyone eles , gotta take in consideration playoff wins and super bowls ..at the end of the its all about the rings ..


----------



## cook (Sep 23, 2011)

aggiefan said:


> Ahhhhh but i did know about his stats.... who are you comparing him to that they were average? Blanda? well his stats include playing 2 positions, or maybe Groza? Now he was a great kicker, Todays kicker is no comparision, Ben invented a specialized position, so he was the first for 10 years his stats reflect one position, He played in mud, no hash marks, goal post moved 3 times, there was no astro domes, no astro turf.
> So if his stats arent that great by compasision to todays standards ... your right ! Now what other kicker did as much as he did for kicking? What player before him can you compare him to today or yesterday that has comtributed more for kicking overall? Im trying to get Ben in Hall of Fame.. he is 92 years old and I take care of him, I get to listen to the stories, He thinks Stenurod (spelled wrong) is or was the best. and Paul Brown was the kicking coach of the century because he used Groza as a defensive weapon, Ben says no other coach then or since has really done that. So Help me out with Ben. The other kicker isnt 92 with his last wish being, to get into the NFL Hall of Fame. Thanks- Suzi : o ) PS I didnt know shit about the history of football 4 months ago. Ben deserves to be in there. I have the most amazing letters 30 years worth from George Halas to Ben, all the coaches worshiped Ben for what he did for kicking. you wouldnt believe these letters... amazing stuff.


 Hey good luck in your effort to get Mr. Agajanian in the HOF.I meant no disrespect I was just pointing out that as a kicker he only made about 50 percent of his field goals.Compared to the guys today that pales.He did do a lot for teaching kickers how to kick and very well may be at least partially responsible for the success of some of todays kickers.I hope he gets his wish and I also hope he lives to be a 100.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2011)

Nate kaeding, with Robbie Gould a very close second.  Accuracy is everything.


----------



## aggiefan (Sep 24, 2011)

*best kicker*

Thank you, and I didnt feel any disrespect about Ben from you, I know his stats for field goals were overall about 50% and back then that was the best. Ben was number 3 in his day kicking, . He was in 4 championships and he has 2 rings one in 1956 with the Giants , Jim Lee Howell head coach, asst coach: Lombardi, then in 1961 Lombardi was head coach of the Green Bay Packers, and he did an interleague trade with the Dallas Texans for Ben to kick as a back up for Paul Hornung in case Paul had to report for duty in the military, The military actually postponed Paul going in so he could play in the game.. Ben kicked off and thats it, he was paid and honored like he was there all year. 4 championships played 2 rings,( Superbowls began in 1967)
His extra point stats were good, he missed 7 in 22 years he says 5 were blocked, 2 were missed, I think his stats on extra points were 98.6

Question? How did the kicking boot/shoe/ get the squared off toe?


----------



## MDR (Sep 25, 2011)

The old squared off toe comes from the old straight ahead kickers, as this style of shoe best suited this style of kicking.


----------



## aggiefan (Sep 25, 2011)

*kickers*

Thats good but not the way it happenned , there's alot people dont know, its not your fault.
in 1940 Ben was on a college scholarship to The University of New Mexico, his second year he accidentally had his first four toes cut off in an elevator accident.. He was a promising young kicker and end. Well with his foot chopped off no one thought he would walk let alone come back to college and kick, , He showed up in the fall and Coach Shipkey told him he could stay on the team if he could still kick, Ben kicked but the ball would go bing off to the side, bing off to the other side , the coach asked him, whats wrong? Ben told him if his boot was squared off like his new size 7 foot (his left foot was still a size 10) he thought the ball would go straight, Coach Shipkey sent Ben off to his cobbler, The cobbler made the boot, Ben tried it out with the coach a week later, Ben says that ball went KABOOM and he landed a fifty yard kick between the goal posts, the press ate it up. He was the first handicapped pro football player 1945, and spalding made the first kicking boot, and it is still used today.Ben received royalities for alongtime, His first boots are displayed in the hall of fame, but he is not. Ben opened the door for Dempsey and any other handicapped nfl players.

trivia: in 1942 war left football with not enough players, so the steelers and the eargles ( owned by Burt Bell before he became commissioner) merged for that year and they called themselves the "Steagles" true fact.

Ben also was the first NFL pro football player allowed to wear this "unusual" kicking boot to kick in pro football.
Ben also invented the back 3 and over 2 for soccer style players and is used by most kickers in the world. he invented the technique for the center to snap the ball to acheive "laces front" placement. 

His impact as a kicker has literally changed the kicking game.


----------



## gearin up (Sep 25, 2011)

Sebastian Janikowski
Im a Raiders fan, Get over it!


----------



## MDR (Sep 25, 2011)

aggiefan said:


> Thats good but not the way it happenned , there's alot people dont know, its not your fault.
> in 1940 Ben was on a college scholarship to The University of New Mexico, his second year he accidentally had his first four toes cut off in an elevator accident.. He was a promising young kicker and end. Well with his foot chopped off no one thought he would walk let alone come back to college and kick, , He showed up in the fall and Coach Shipkey told him he could stay on the team if he could still kick, Ben kicked but the ball would go bing off to the side, bing off to the other side , the coach asked him, whats wrong? Ben told him if his boot was squared off like his new size 7 foot (his left foot was still a size 10) he thought the ball would go straight, Coach Shipkey sent Ben off to his cobbler, The cobbler made the boot, Ben tried it out with the coach a week later, Ben says that ball went KABOOM and he landed a fifty yard kick between the goal posts, the press ate it up. He was the first handicapped pro football player 1945, and spalding made the first kicking boot, and it is still used today.Ben received royalities for alongtime, His first boots are displayed in the hall of fame, but he is not. Ben opened the door for Dempsey and any other handicapped nfl players.
> 
> trivia: in 1942 war left football with not enough players, so the steelers and the eargles ( owned by Burt Bell before he became commissioner) merged for that year and they called themselves the "Steagles" true fact.
> ...


 
Very interesting story.  Just found the whole story on the internet.  Reps for correcting my ignorance!  I think it's kinda cool that a guy with a disability like that was able to create something that was used in football for so many years.  The "conventional" style guys were still very prevalent when I was a kid.  Never know what you're gonna learn around here.


----------



## Dynasty92 (Sep 25, 2011)

Will Vinetieri be the first Hall of Fame kicker?


----------



## squigader (Sep 25, 2011)

Dynasty92 said:


> Will Vinetieri be the first Hall of Fame kicker?



Maybe. He's the best kicker in the game now. All-time? Not sure.


----------



## aggiefan (Sep 26, 2011)

1962 He kicked for the raiders for free because Al Davis couldnt afford to pay for a kicker, Ben played for free because he felt sorry for the Raiders and their 17 game losing streek, He played one game and changed that with his tie breakin winning field goal for the Raiders.\
Everything Im saying is true and documented, Al if you see this Ben needs your help this time!

and MDR Thank you so much! I have 300-400 pages of football history that the NFL says doesnt exist, its part of my bio to submit to the Hall Im thinking it needs to be published, The letters from George Halas to Ben are incredibble, Tom Landry' was Bens best friend., the letters will make you cry.

again Thank you all for any and all support, 

The fact that a kicker  like Vinetieri is causing everyone to talk about a kicker in the Hall is the best thing thats ever happened in a long time! I love it! Ben will be nominated as a senior, no conflict with the others.


----------



## cook (Sep 27, 2011)

Dynasty92 said:


> Will Vinetieri be the first Hall of Fame kicker?


 Jan Stenerud is already in as the first place kicker.A few others are in but they played other posistions in addition to their kicking duties.


----------



## MDR (Sep 28, 2011)

aggiefan said:


> 1962 He kicked for the raiders for free because Al Davis couldnt afford to pay for a kicker, Ben played for free because he felt sorry for the Raiders and their 17 game losing streek, He played one game and changed that with his tie breakin winning field goal for the Raiders.\
> Everything Im saying is true and documented, Al if you see this Ben needs your help this time!
> 
> and MDR Thank you so much! I have 300-400 pages of football history that the NFL says doesnt exist, its part of my bio to submit to the Hall Im thinking it needs to be published, The letters from George Halas to Ben are incredibble, Tom Landry' was Bens best friend., the letters will make you cry.
> ...


 
Really does seem like a worthy recipient of induction into the hall. Still bothers me that a player like Ray Guy is not yet honored with hall of fame induction. He was a punter, but he changed the game with his unique talents. Completely redefined the position.  Nothing wrong with specialty players like kickers and punters being inducted, especially if their contribution to the game is so signifigant. Hope Ben gets the honor he so obviously deserves.


----------



## aggiefan (Sep 28, 2011)

*best kicker*

I agree with you, the guys who shaped the game by definning thier positions into what they  are noe dont get credit where credit is due. Ben was the first speciality position in football Ive looked him up and the NFL record book says substitution in the 50's was what singled out the pure specialist... and I have newspaper accounts of Ben from 1945 making a big deal about it. 
I think the guys who went thru the trial and errors are the first ones who should be in the hall, also I thiunk the numbers are like this: 150,000 ex pro football players and the first year of the hall honor'ees were 17 never have they inducted the full 17 since..... why? there certainly are enuf players who deserve it. I even have a letter from Tom Landry to the Hall of Fame being the person to nominate Ben back in 1994 Ben didnt make the cut, From what Im hearing about the Hall its not about what you did its a popularity contest... a click... the good ol boys club, I guess Ben never made the club, however his accomplishmen ts as a coach  (24 years dallas cowboys) 22 years pro football and all he did to help the game 70 years isnt good enuf.... 
again thank you for all your suport with Ben I appreciate it!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 28, 2011)

gearin up said:


> Sebastian Janikowski




Exactly what I was going to post.


----------



## aggiefan (Sep 29, 2011)

_IF BEN???S LITTLE BOOT COULD TALK, THIS IS WHAT IT WOULD SAY;_
_BEN WAS SO PROUD WHEN HE GOT THE CALL THAT DAY._
_HE SAID; IT WAS THE HALL. THEY WANT US ON DISPLAY_
_BEN SAID ???IT???S AN HONOR???, WE WERE SHIPPED OUT THAT DAY_
_FOR FIFTY YEARS IVE STOOD ALONE IN THIS PLACE,_
_I LOOK THRU THE CROWDS, I LOOK FOR BENS FACE_
_I GAVE HIM MY HEART AND HE TOOK MY SOUL._
_BEING HERE WITHOUT HIM, IS TAKING ITS TOLL!_
_THERE AREN???T MANY KICKERS HERE IN THE HALL._
_I???VE SEEN 5 AT BEST, WHERE ARE THEY ALL?_
_I HEAR PEOPLE TALK. I HEAR THEM SAY;_
_THAT WE JUST KICK THE BALL, BUT DON???T REALLY PLAY._
_WE ARE THE LAST RESORT, THE COACH DOESNT WANT TO CALL._
_THE COACH SAYS; ???DAMIT! WE GOTTA KICK THE #$*BALL!???_
_I MISS THE GAME, I MISS THE CROWDS ROAR._
_I MISS THE TEAMWORK WHEN BEN AND I SCORE._
_THESE TWO LONLEY BOOTS WILL NEVER BE COMPLETE_
_UNTIL WERE ALL LACED UP, BACK ON BEN???S FEET._
_WHEN BEN ARRIVES, WE WILL BE ONE._
_AND OUR JOURNEY TO BE TOGETHER _
_WILL FINALLY BE DONE!_​ 
_By Susan._​ 


_A LIFETIME OF DEDICATION AND EXCELLENCE, BEYOND ANY AND ALL EXPECTATIONS OR LIMITATIONS???_
_WHEN THE LOVE OF FOOTBALL HAS NO BOUNDARIES._​


----------

